# Nissan noob with questions about 1999 Altima



## Xylob (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey all,

I have just bought a 99 Altima and I have a few questions.

First off, where can I find information about recalls/campaigns on this vehicle?
Second, what are common problems/issues with these vehicles that I should keep an eye out for?

Now for a specific issue. 4 days ago when I got in the car and turned the key to the "ON" position, a small tendril of smoke came out of the steering column. Ever since then, the "ticking" sound that the turn signals/hazards make will come and go on a totally random basis - sometimes fast, sometimes slow. It's totally erratic and there's no predicting when it's gonna start doing it or when it's gonna stop.
The signals/hazards still work, but the damn noise is driving me crazy!
I picked up a Haynes and after reading through it, I think I may have identified the problem as the signal/hazard Flasher Unit.
But I want to verify. Anybody else experienced this?
If is is the flasher unit, how much of a pain in the ass is it to replace. How expensive? Do I have to fuck with the air-bags?

Any helpful input will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## missdark (Sep 16, 2005)

Xylob said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have just bought a 99 Altima and I have a few questions.
> 
> ...


Havent heard of any recalls for it I have a 99 as well.....As far as your ticking issue I dont have a clue!!! Mine hasnt done that and Im thinking im really thankful.......


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I haven't done a flasher unit change on my 2000 yet but the only recall I've seen come out for the cars was one on the tires. Didn't really affect many people. The only defect I've seen is the damn button that holds the shoulder/lap belt buckle from sliding all the way down to the bottom was missing on my car (a really irritating thing that costs $5). Flasher units cost all of $9.98 (Advance Auto Parts). 75% of the time i've done them on cars they have been easy. Other times they haven't. Older cars had them with the fuse box. I don't own a haynes manual for the Altima because I hate haynes manuals, far too vague and really useless in most applications. It shouldn't be too hard. Follow the instructions in your haynes manual and you should be fine, you shouldn't have to mess around with any air bag related pieces. Good luck


----------



## Xylob (Sep 12, 2005)

the flasher unit in the 1999 model is located within the steering column...
I'd rather pay somebody to do it right than to fuck it up myself and/or activate the air bag!
As far as Haynes manuals go, I agree - but none of my local parts stores have a Chilton for this model, and I shudder to think what a Bentley will cost.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Chilton's are no better. I have an 81 trans am. I also owned an 81 camaro. I owned both sets of books for the sake of having them. All 4 books were replicas. All of them gave me a complete tear down of the camaro... good thing I wanted the books for the trans am the most *sigh*. Anywho, if it is in the steering column then I would agree with you and have a mechanic (I would suggest a dealership due to their superior knowledge of the nissan line specifically) do the job. Good luck with that  sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## Xylob (Sep 12, 2005)

I have the Chilton and Haynes for my Mark II Volkswagen, and of the 2, the Chilton is definitely better.
But the Haynes for my VW is definitely more detailed and in-depth than the Haynes that I picked up for my Altima.


----------

